# Beretta 948



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I have one. It has both long and short barrels. 
The long barrel is in, and won't come out. 
I know how to remove (remove mag, lock slide, push barrel back, and remove), but it hits the protruding pin in front, and the retractor pin on the firing block in back. 
It lacks a fraction of an inch of coming out, but I won't force it. 
All disassembly videos I've seen show short barrel takedown, which is easy. 
Any thoughts on how to, any links to how to, or suggestions on gunsmiths who might have knowledge of this 1950's era gun. 
Appreciate your help.


----------

